# Alright.... I gave in...Im on Farmville now lol....



## IanT (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeaaaah...thats right.... I gave in...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL,  Young MacIan had a farm , do da , do da . Have fun down at the farm. I am scared to look , there would be another thing that I had to do , like reading the forums  ( I mean researching).

Kitn


----------



## kittywings (Jul 17, 2009)

Well... I'm on Farmville, but I must say that the COOL people hang out in Farm TOWN.
 8)


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a farm town girl.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 17, 2009)

My point exactly!  8)


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2009)

lol farmville farmtown...you say tomatoe I say TomATo ....


yeah like i need more stuff to do to distract me from studying for my state boards on tuesday lol


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL at you Kittywings!!
Farmtown is very distracting. But I like being distracted!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jul 19, 2009)

I play both, there are things that I like about each 8) 
I wish I had actually gotten some soap made this week instead of playing those dang games.... :roll:


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 19, 2009)

This sounds like so much fun; I hope I'll never get tempted to take a look... Don't have the time for one more addiction  :wink:


----------



## Deda (Jul 19, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> This sounds like so much fun; I hope I'll never get tempted to take a look... Don't have the time for one more addiction  :wink:



I'm going to start a new group FTA! (think AA)

I seriously considered if the rice I was planting would be finished by dinner and how good it would be with some Salmon Montreal.  Shocked by my own thoughts, a few hours later I cut the cord.  Deleted the whole thing, along with my 600,000 coins and near ready crops.  The hardest part to give up wasn't the game, it was the chitter chatter with my neighbors. 

I miss you all, but my house is cleaner, my soap is made and I have time for _other things._..


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 19, 2009)

haha I hear you Deda,
Learned to first clean the house, water my entire garden on a 3 x 1,5 balcony, kill the lice, make sure the pumpkins, tomatoes, blackberry, chervil parsley srpingunions basil chives thyme etc, lettuce and flowers are florishing, kiss the hub & pet, walk and feed the cats, then there's time for my business plan, to track all B&B trends, be on the SMF at the same time (now you know why my plan is taking me 2 years hahaha) make soap and other stuff, searching for a new home, playing the guild 2, ceasar III, the sims 3, runescape...
Now you know why I just don't have time to work


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Deda I envy your willpower really I do.
But what level did you get to before you decided this?
I am on level 8. I am very proud of that. What were you on, 45 or something? :wink: 
And 600,000 coins????  :shock: Are you serious?
I have been playing it with my little boy, he is seven. I let him pick which seeds to plant, and then I let him harvest them and sell them. He likes it, and he likes moving all the animals around.


----------



## Deda (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, Level 26 and my whole farm planted.  I had banked a little over 600,000 and I think if I had harvested I could have had around 700,000.  I had done some high value crops.  

It makes me kind of ill when think of all the time I wasted for nothing.  I mean, it's not like any other game I can think of.  Monopoly we play as a family - it's over in an hour and we have interaction, talking, joking and hanging out while we're playing.  Suduko while I'm sitting in the Dr's office is finite and far from mindless. 

I must be the odd duck on the pond.    Nothing new there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think you are the odd duck on the pond Deda , I am not going there for the reasons you quit


----------



## kittywings (Jul 19, 2009)

You can finish a game of monopoly in an HOUR?!?  Geez!  I had never finished a game my whole life (one of my brothers, when we were little, would always end up getting mad and flip the board over in a tantrum), until this week.  My husband bought monopoly for xbox 360 and it took us about 5-6 hours (not exaggerating!) to finish a game!


----------



## Deda (Jul 20, 2009)

Kitty you're right, I should have said evening, not hour.  

Unless we play cheater rules, that goes quick - but I always loose because I don't understand the rules.


----------



## Deda (Jul 21, 2009)

I am ashamed to admit it.
But I've returned to the damned Farm.  All my stuff was there, ruined but still there.

Does it seem faster now than a couple weeks ago?

I'm such a freaking hypocrite.  I shouldn't be allowed to play Farmtown.  Nobody should hire me or let me hire them.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2009)

They did updates today, some peole are having luck w/ them while others are screwed up. I am screwed up. The updates were released in diff areas at diff times. It should all be good tomorrow.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought the same thing Deda, I noticed that you can keep planting/plowing w/out having to wait for the current one to finish.  Also, it seems like you can plow multiple plots now. 

BTW-Tabitha, about 2 mins after you left, I was able to see you!  Darn it!


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2009)

At least on Farm Town/Farmville you _can _interact with your neighbours if you want to  

I went away for a long weekend and when I came back I had 67 FT gifts waiting for me!  And about 40 FV ones!!!  I feel very loved....lol.....AND an new neighbour request (hi Ian :wink: )  The best part about these games for me is the giving and receiving gifts.....am I needy or what?

Tanya


----------



## kittywings (Jul 22, 2009)

The one annoying thing about getting the gifts is that you can only accept one at a time... sometimes I have about 40 at a time and it feels like it takes an hour just to accept them!   I mean I want zinnias and donkeys as much as the next gal....


----------

